# MMA fighter War Machine arrested by U.S. Marshals after weeklong manhunt



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Aug 15, 2014)

> The manhunt is over.
> 
> MMA fighter War Machine has been arrested Friday in Simi Valley, Calif., by U.S. Marshals after being on the run for more than a week following the alleged assault of his girlfriend, a U.S. Marshals spokesperson told FOX Sports. War Machine, whose birth name is Jonathan Koppenhaver, was at Simi Valley City Jail on Friday afteroon pending his extradition to Nevada.
> 
> ...




I don't care if a woman is a pornstar or not you don't hit them.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2014)

I saw this story. 

That guy is a lunatic and deserves to be behind bars for a *very* long time.

Someone summed up the entire situation on Imgur and posted the pictures of Christy Mack in the hospital. 



She is going to need full facial reconstruction and a dentist has volunteered to repair her shattered and missing teeth free of charge.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Aug 15, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I saw this story.
> 
> That guy is a lunatic and deserves to be behind bars for a *very* long time.



Its not the first time he has beat her either. I'd wife that chick up I don't care how many dicks been in her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2014)

This would be a totally appropriate and acceptable time for some police brutality


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> This would be a totally appropriate and acceptable time for some police brutality



I agree. 

Hopefully while he is in jail he receives some of the same kind of treatment he showed her.


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 15, 2014)

i kinda understand how sad he felt assuming that that tweet in the linl is true but you dont beat women, never


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2014)

Women beating is rape level bad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2014)

Only bullying bitchass Cunts abuse women. If he was itching for a fight put him in a ring with one of the top heavyweights with anything goes. Let's see if he like it.


This article is really upsetting


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2014)

dummy plug said:


> i kinda understand how sad he felt assuming that that tweet in the linl is true but you dont beat women, never



He showed up at 2am. 

Who the hell shows up out of the blue at 2am to propose to a girl.

The guy is clearly unstable.


*EDIT*.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 15, 2014)

What kinda piss me off is her male friend. Yes I understand he just kicked your ass, but you very damn well know what he'll do to her. Call the police/for help, grab yourself an equalizer and get your ass back in there. You may still get your ass kick but fuck she would be able to escape without much harm.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 15, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> What kinda piss me off is her male friend. Yes I understand he just kicked your ass, but you very damn well know what he'll do to her. Call the police/for help, grab yourself an equalizer and get your ass back in there. You may still get your ass kick but fuck she would be able to escape without much harm.



That's what I thought when I read this. 

At least call the police if you aren't willing to help her yourself.


----------



## Thor (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the type of man most American women want.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2014)

ooh, thor.  that's a statement.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Here they are happily together 3 weeks ago and apparently he's been all over her instagram recently.
> 
> "_If only we could have seen this coming_"
> Except for the fact that he's a violent criminal and he joked about killing her in her presence:



Oh okay. 

My mistake


----------



## Arishem (Aug 16, 2014)

ALPHA MALE SHIT, aka War Machine, is a violently retarded manchild. Behold:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sio3gH8qEQY[/YOUTUBE]
Beating up porn stars makes him feel better about his mma career.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ALPHA MALE SHIT, aka War Machine, is a violently retarded manchild



I could have told you that without ever even watching the video  

Its obvious the guy is unstable and stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been keeping up with this ever since it all started getting reported. I'm glad they caught him.

Don't hit females.


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6EdiMEfDAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 16, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> I've been keeping up with this ever since it all started getting reported. I'm glad they caught him.
> 
> Don't hit females.



Dont hit anybody unless you're protecting yourself from an -unprovoked- attack coming from a male or female.

Though i will admit that western society is still very much geared towards the "you cant hit a woman!" mentality, which allot of them take full advantage of


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ALPHA MALE SHIT, aka War Machine, is a violently retarded manchild. Behold:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sio3gH8qEQY[/YOUTUBE]
> Beating up porn stars makes him feel better about his mma career.



What a dick, why the fuck Christy Mack was dating him I'll never know but his punishment should be putting Weidman in a cage with him and have Weidman beat him to death.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 16, 2014)

Rule number 762 of life.

Do not get\stay in a relationship with someone who chances their name to war machine.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 16, 2014)

Glad to hear this prick will end behind the bars.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2014)

She probably brought that ass whooping upon herself. Lets hear his side before we judge.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 16, 2014)

WarMachine was trolled by 4chan awhile ago.



His twitter posts don't look like anyone else's I have seen.



...



...


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> She probably brought that ass whooping upon herself. Lets hear his side before we judge.



2/10              .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> I've been keeping up with this ever since it all started getting reported. I'm glad they caught him.
> 
> Don't hit people.



Fixed for ya . Do not need to thank me .

But seriously, this shit of her being a female is getting on my nerves . He can't hit a woman as much as he can't hit a man if he was gay(By this I mean hit his partner) . Or if it was a female MMA fighter she shouldn't beat her boyfriend . Beating anyone is bad, the thing here is that the guy is a lunatic, but if he did this to a man he also should be arrested .


----------



## eHav (Aug 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> ALPHA MALE SHIT, aka War Machine, is a violently retarded manchild. Behold:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sio3gH8qEQY[/YOUTUBE]
> Beating up porn stars makes him feel better about his mma career.



the second picture is diego sanchez after bj kicked him in the head


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> 2/10              .



Dont post your manhood level on the forums brah.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought he was an interesting guy on the joe rogan podcast, but he's a temperament out of place and out of time. He would have been at home roaming around the plains knocking the heads of people that pissed him off. But he's not a guy for regulating himself or being civilized. To read his twitter, he finds civility effeminate and beta. Philosophically, it's worth an argument. Practically, the guy just does not sound like he meshes well with civilization. You'd think he would have learned to regulate his shit better with all of the professional fighting and training, but I guess not. It's lucky his ex isn't dead, frankly.


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 16, 2014)

For some reason hearing about Women getting beaten up turns me on


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thor said:


> This is the type of man most American women want.



Exactly they love war machines and chris browns they just wont admit it and thats a really sad truth.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Dont post your manhood level on the forums brah.



1/10                 .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

gonna hafta look up some of her porn...that was a good looking piece of ass.


----------



## Zenith (Aug 16, 2014)

i'm all for not taking advantage of the weak, but i'm not going to feel bad for a person who betrays the partner

or did he beat her just because? 

besides some women are turned on that way


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

A lot of try-too-hards in this thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A lot of try-too-hards in this thread.



you just say tryhard


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

20$ says he "finds Jesus" (not the mexican) in prison...


----------



## Easley (Aug 16, 2014)

This guy sounds like a wild animal. Put him in a cage... or a zoo. Give him an enclosure so he can entertain the crowd. 

Beating the crap out of his ex-girlfriend is assault. He has no defense.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 16, 2014)

Inside the room, there was a small amount of cash and pizza, a release said. 

most gripping part of this tale

what kind? how much is a small amount? like a couple of slices???

i need more information on this minor celebrity drama for fuck's sake, don't ;eave me hanging


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Zenith said:


> i'm all for not taking advantage of the weak, *but i'm not going to feel bad for a person who betrays the partner*
> 
> or did he beat her just because?
> 
> besides some women are turned on that way



Why ? This does not make any sense . You're not the controler of the person's sexual desire and sexual life . They can do whatever they want, this does not concern the person .

" She's/he's a cheater " is not an indicator to say " She/he is a bad person " .

And " she/he is a cheater " is certainly not an excuse to punish in *any ways* the cheater .


----------



## brolmes (Aug 16, 2014)

if people can cheat on anyone they want then who are you to say mma fighters can't beat the shit out of anyone they want

you're not the boss of war machine


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> 1/10                 .



Damn son how'd you get lower?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

White knights are out in full force in this thread.

Ya'll are giving this bitch too much leeway in this situation. She's already been proven to be lying about crucial details in this situation. Aside from the fact that she got beaten up, we don't know anything else.

I'll bet she invited that dude over to fuck, _knowing _that War Machine would be over later. She set that guy up as a prop to get his ass kicked in order to see him fly off the handle.

Nobody will even entertain the idea that she liked War Machine _because of his violent, psycho tendencies, __not in spite of them._ She deserves as much sympathy as anyone who gets their ass kicked, no more no less.

Now War Machine is saying that she was coming at him with a knife before the attack and I sort of believe him. Guys like him are just short of being retarded. He's too stupid to come up with  lies about anything. Listen to his dumb, slow ass talk. Look at his tweets. He's tweeted about slapping her, raping her, and beating up UPS drivers and she's come to his defense every time. There's more to the story that we haven't heard yet, that's all I'll say.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> if people can cheat on anyone they want then who are you to say mma fighters can't beat the shit out of anyone they want
> 
> you're not the boss of war machine



One is the freedom of sexual desire . 

Another inflicts directly on the well being of another person .

More comparable for the beating part would be raping someone and beating someone(Both cross the limits of one person) .

More comparable with the having sex with anyone they want would be fighting anyone they want . If two guys want to fight, then they will .

Remember fighting someone and having sex with someone here I mean consensual sex and a consensual fight .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2014)

When I heard the news I was sickened because no matter what there was no excuse from him to put his hands on her like that. I'm more concerned on her career and now find her videos to be unfappable due to the gruesome pictures she posted from her beatings on twitter.


----------



## Juda (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> White knights are out in full force in this thread.
> 
> Ya'll are giving this bitch too much leeway in this situation. She's already been proven to be lying about crucial details in this situation. Aside from the fact that she got beaten up, we don't know anything else.
> 
> ...


your right ,theres always two sides a story


----------



## brolmes (Aug 16, 2014)

so you're saying war machine consented to her fucking other dudes

if sexual desire should be free then why shouldn't violent desire be free

why do you get to make these random decisions and nobody else does 

is this some feminist thing where you say women are allowed to hurt dudes but not the other way around because you think it'll get you laid

10/10 plan, would try


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

@Martymcfly1

Kinda ironic you calling other people White knights 


Come at him with a knife? Did he have any injuries to suggest he was in a knife fight? Nope? But I guess we should take the word of a roided freak who has previous instances of uncontrolled behavior.

Just because he is a dumbass means he is telling the truth ? Are you for real ?


----------



## Zenith (Aug 16, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> I'm more concerned on her career and now find her videos to be unfappable due to the gruesome pictures she posted from her beatings on twitter.



...meanwhile in japan a guy is beating the ever loving shit out of his meat to the idea


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

poor guy couldnt get hard when he tried to rape her...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> @Martymcfly1
> 
> Kinda ironic you calling other people White knights
> 
> ...



Let's not dress this up. _You are a white knight._ It's fine, I guess. But own it if you're gonna act like one.

Did you miss the part where I pointed out the fact that she was and is still blatantly lying about them not being in a relationship at the time of the assault??

He's one of the best fighters in the entire world. Some small woman isn't about to injure him with anything short of a gun. That being said he has tweeted that she's hit him before.

He's halfway retarded and has tweeted about incredibly personal, embarassing shit between them. I'm not saying that he's incapable of lying, just that his track record shows that he almost never does, even when talking about hitting her.





I love how nobody believes that she likes his possessive, violent demeanor when she has a large tattoo on her back that literally says "*PROPERTY OF WAR MACHINE*"


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> " She's/he's a cheater " is not an indicator to say " She/he is a bad person " .
> 
> And " she/he is a cheater " is certainly not an excuse to punish in *any ways* the cheater .



what sort of asinine rubbish is this?

cheating is a breach of a social contract between consenting adults 

it's the trait of a liar, and one that abuses the trust of somebody that cares about them, most definitely an indicator of a bad person 

punishment doesn't have to be physical, it can simply be dumping their ass, but to imply they should be immune to any sort of repercussions due to some warped philosophy of personal autonomy is fatuous hogwash


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2014)

haha "_aint got time for no babies_" he said as he flushed the fetus down the toilet...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> so you're saying war machine consented to her fucking other dudes
> 
> if sexual desire should be free then why shouldn't violent desire be free
> 
> ...



Seriously, I'm lost here folks, is this guy a troll, or being sarcastic and I don't understand via Poe's Law or something ? Let me know, so I'll stop " debating " .

Because a person's rights ends when another person's right begins, I know it's a clich? but it's true as fuck .

And it's not only women who have the right to have free sexual desire, men are too . And I am not a feminist, mostly because today's feminism only serve for doing things like trying to ban the word bossy, or to have a reason to go out naked and to try to amplify the women rights in a way that would be bigger than men's rights .



afgpride said:


> what sort of asinine rubbish is this?
> 
> cheating is a breach of a *social contract* between consenting adults
> 
> ...



Social contracts are not in any ways something that " has to be respected " . 

The social contract says that I should say  " Hi " or " Good morning " when I go in a room full of people . I don't do this, this does not mean they all have the right to punish me . They have the right to tell people that I'm rude and arrogant, but not in any ways to punish me . Same thing here, a person that has been cheated has the right to say " He/she is a cheater " to other people to prevent him/her of getting to have a relationship with them, in some kind of a punishment, but this is only a " social " punishment . Now a physical punishment is a breach of a human right and as so there are laws that exist to prevent this from happening and if happens to ensure punishment for the offender .

Edit: Also, I guess I did say that they should be immune to any repercussions, but I didn't mean ALL repercussions, I expressed myself poorly . They can be dumped, people can say " Hey, he/she is a cheater, I'll not have a relationship with him/her ", and lots of other things .


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 16, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> When I heard the news I was sickened because no matter what there was no excuse from him to put his hands on her like that. I'm more concerned on her career and now find her videos to be unfappable due to the gruesome pictures she posted from her beatings on twitter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

Cheating is bad, beating on a person is bad. Neither are justifiable, but here at least, only one is criminal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He's one of the best fighters in the entire world.



no, he isn't

you're a gibbering moron, by the way. it's a wonder you can dress yourself. please stop. it's not white knighting to say that beating the shit out of someone is wrong. her cheating on him wouldn't make it okay. your attempt to play devil's advocate for the abuser just makes you look like a misogynist


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

To be fair, he consented to her fucking other dudes when he decided to wife up a woman *whose profession it is to fuck other dudes*. That is her job. If I wife up a chef, am I gonna be upset when I find her baking brownies without my knowledge?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Let's not dress this up. _You are a white knight._ It's fine, I guess. But own it if you're gonna act like one.
> 
> Did you miss the part where I pointed out the fact that she was and is still blatantly lying about them not being in a relationship at the time of the assault??
> 
> ...




You do realize you're white knighting War Machine right?  

Oh wow I should feel sorry for him because he got hit by a girl ? Did he end up in the hospital? No okay then.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Seriously, I'm lost here folks, is this guy a troll, or being sarcastic and I don't understand via Poe's Law or something ? Let me know, so I'll stop " debating " .
> 
> Because a person's rights ends when another person's right begins, I know it's a clich? but it's true as fuck .
> 
> ...



so your ideas aren't fleshed out enough to be able to answer any of my questions


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Social contracts are not in any ways something that " has to be respected " .
> 
> The social contract says that I should say  " Hi " or " Good morning " when I go in a room full of people . I don't do this, this does not mean they all have the right to punish me . They have the right to tell people that I'm rude and arrogant, but not in any ways to punish me . Same thing here, a person that has been cheated has the right to say " He/she is a cheater " to other people to prevent him/her of getting to have a relationship with them, in some kind of a punishment, but this is only a " social " punishment . Now a physical punishment is a breach of a human right and as so there are laws that exist to prevent this from happening and if happens to ensure punishment for the offender .



no shit, but being in a serious relationship with somebody is different than a casual greeting, it's a betrayal of trust and reflects a lack of integrity/respect, otherwise it wouldn't be cheating 

let's not act as if fucking your partner's best friend behind their back without telling them is some sort of casual expression of one's own sexuality and not a demonstration of being a shitty human being


regardless, you said cheaters should be immune to any punishment, bolding it to be clear, and physical isn't implied with the word punishment (not in the modern age)

be clearer next time


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> To be fair, he consented to her fucking other dudes when he decided to wife up a woman *whose profession it is to fuck other dudes*. That is her job. If I wife up a chef, am I gonna be upset when I find her baking brownies without my knowledge?



Comprehension escapes you. Her professional career is to fuck guys on camera and be paid for it. Off camera that's not the case.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no, he isn't
> 
> you're a gibbering moron, by the way. it's a wonder you can dress yourself. please stop. it's not white knighting to say that beating the shit out of someone is wrong. her cheating on him wouldn't make it okay. your attempt to play devil's advocate for the abuser just makes you look like a misogynist


I love hearing these dumb ass dudes talk about anything, you can hear their lack of knowledge and experience dripping from their comments. Manboobz like this will perform astounding mental gymnastics in order to justify their white knighting and pathetic willful castration. I never justified his abuse, _I'm just pointing out that she is literally lying about certain details to make herself look better._ Keep your soft ass white knighting

Anyone who is a decent MMA fighter is significantly above other men who aren't professional fighters. If you ever met a pro fighter you would know that. Fighting well trained killers is how he makes his living. Is he the best MMA fighter? No. Is he in the top 95% of men when it comes to fighting? Absolutely.



Danger Doom said:


> You do realize you're white knighting War Machine right?
> 
> Oh wow I should feel sorry for him because he got hit by a girl ? Did he end up in the hospital? No okay then.



It isn't enough that I call him a retarded violent criminal who deserves to be in jail for a long time. Now I must also bow down before the white knight court of public opinion and I must also refrain from asking any questions or coming to any conclusions that make the white knights uncomfortable in their court.



Hand Banana said:


> Comprehension escapes you. Her professional career is to fuck guys on camera and be paid for it. Off camera that's not the case.



If you think pornstars are anything but well advertised escorts your naive as fuck. A hookers job is to fuck other dudes for money. A pornstars job is to fuck other dudes for money...on camera.

Is this really what we're arguing about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

War Machine is a pornstar also you know right?


----------



## brolmes (Aug 16, 2014)

plus it's his job to beat the shit out of people

it all seems pretty fair


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

afgpride said:


> no shit, but being in a serious relationship with somebody is different than a casual greeting, it's a betrayal of trust and reflects a lack of integrity/respect, otherwise it wouldn't be cheating
> 
> let's not act as if fucking your partner's best friend behind their back without telling them is some sort of casual expression of one's own sexuality and not a demonstration of being a shitty human being
> 
> ...



Well I really don't think that sexual behavior is a way to say if a person is or is not bad, at least in my books . It just means that the person wanted to have sex but not lose the confort of being in a relationship .

And this is coming from a guy that the father cheated on his mother and his mother divorced him , so you could say my family was " destroyed " by cheating . But I think this " destroying families with cheating " thing is total and utter bullshit . 

To the bolded: And yeah, I know, my bad, sorry .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> plus it's his job to beat the shit out of people
> 
> it all seems pretty fair



Obviously wasn't good at it if he had to double as a pornstar for extra cash


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Obviously wasn't good at it if he had to double as a pornstar for extra cash



You can't say that for sure, maybe it's for the extra pleasure . And why not unite the good with the better ?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Well I really don't think that sexual behavior is a way to say if a person is or is not bad, at least in my books . It just means that the person wanted to have sex but not lose the confort of being in a relationship .
> 
> And this is coming from a guy that the father cheated on his mother and his mother divorced him , so you could say my family was " destroyed " by cheating . But I think this " destroying families with cheating " thing is total and utter bullshit .


i really can't fathom how something that is objectively dishonest can be considered morally neutral

expressing sexuality is fine, abusing trust and lying isn't, you don't need to excuse the latter to maintain the legitimacy of the former, and neither is the latter necessary to have the former 

just come clean prior, break off the relationship if necessary



> To the bolded: And yeah, I know, my bad, sorry .


just read your edit from the other post, no worries


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

afgpride said:


> i really can't fathom how something that is objectively dishonest can be considered morally neutral
> 
> expressing sexuality is fine, abusing trust and lying isn't, you don't need to excuse the latter to maintain the legitimacy of the former
> 
> ...



I sincerely think social contracts are something you should absolutely not count on, as the person has only the " relationship " with you to be destroyed if the contract ends . 

This is different from, let's say, ... from exposing private moments of yours without your consent . 

Because in one, the person has something that literally BELONGS to you . In the other, it's a person and the person does not belong to you, not as in the literal meaning, so it's kinda okay .

So let's, say:

A and B are dating .

A cheats on B .

B posts a image of A and B having sex without A's consent.

B is, in my opinion, a fucker . A is someone who can be called an asshole ? Yes . But this is not really a thing I call " wrong ", for me, it's only " wrong " when it breaches a right of someone .


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I sincerely think social contracts are something you should absolutely not count on, as the person has only the " relationship " with you to be destroyed if the contract ends .



You're leaving out the GIANT elephant in the room:

*The idea that men should never hit women is a part of social contract.*

Women everywhere rely on social contract not to get hit by other men. That's why there is absolutely no outrage for the first victim of War Machine's violent tirade. You can't condemn social contract while also relying on it for your safety. Watch reality television for 5 minutes, or go out to an after hours bar, you'll see plenty of women violently attacking men who cheated on them, only to be restrained by the man. That is seen as acceptable, and the reverse is not.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I sincerely think social contracts are something you should absolutely not count on, as the person has only the " relationship " with you to be destroyed if the contract ends .
> 
> This is different from, let's say, ... from exposing private moments of yours without your consent .
> 
> ...



i think you're confusing what should be legally accountable and what shouldn't be rather than what is morally right or wrong 

granted, morality is inherently subjective, but if we both agree on certain parameters it can be rationally argued 

in this case, i'm assuming we both agree that lying, abusing trust, a lack of integrity and a lack of responsibility are negative things, so when one emanates these traits out of personal whim and not necessity, we can conclude that it's wrong 

or, we conclude that personal whims/desires neutralize negative traits, which produces a bulletstorm of holes in any moral framework


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You're leaving out the GIANT elephant in the room:
> 
> *The idea that men should never hit women is a part of social contract.*
> 
> Women everywhere rely on social contract not to get hit by other men. That's why there is absolutely no outrage for the first victim of War Machine's violent tirade. You can't condemn social contract while also relying on it for your safety. Watch reality television for 5 minutes, or go out to an after hours bar, you'll see plenty of women violently attacking men who cheated on them, only to be restrained by the man. That is seen as acceptable, and the reverse is not.



men not hitting women is a gender role that stemmed from power imbalance, it's not a social contract


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You're leaving out the GIANT elephant in the room:
> 
> *The idea that men should never hit women is a part of social contract.*
> 
> Women everywhere rely on social contract not to get hit by other men. That's why there is absolutely no outrage for the first victim of War Machine's violent tirade. You can't condemn social contract while also relying on it for your safety. Watch reality television for 5 minutes, or go out to an after hours bar, you'll see plenty of women violently attacking men who cheated on them, only to be restrained by the man. That is seen as acceptable, and the reverse is not.





			
				I said in my other post said:
			
		

> Watatsumi said:
> 
> 
> > I've been keeping up with this ever since it all started getting reported. I'm glad they caught him.
> ...



Well to say summarize it: I'm not a " do not hit women " type of guy . I'm a " do not hit people " type of guy . I'm not arguing for this because it's a woman, as I said in my post that is quoted above, if the guy was gay, and he had hit his partner, I'd be as mad about it as I am with the fact that it is a woman . So I'm not relying on a social contract, and to say another time, I'm basing myself within the human rights, not the social contract . And the thing that you said about women hitting men is something I fight to cease to exist . It's a totally fucked up social convention . Both have the same rights, and if one can't hit on the other, the reverse is also true .



afgpride said:


> i think you're confusing what should be legally accountable and what shouldn't be rather than what is morally right or wrong
> 
> granted, morality is inherently subjective, but if we both agree on certain parameters it can be rationally argued
> 
> ...



Yep agree with your entire post . But the thing I'm trying to say is: morals should be taken from the human rights(And things that try to establish a social law of work, let's say), not social conventions that are pure common sense that no one ever gave two thoughts about it .


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

The level of trolling in this thread is horrible. 

I expected much better from the cafe


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> The level of trolling in this thread is horrible.
> 
> I expected much better from the cafe



Are you saying I'm a troll ?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Are you saying I'm a troll ?



Idk. 

I stopped reading after the 3rd page. 

If you are in any way saying that what he did is acceptable or excusable in any way shape or form then yes you are a troll.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Idk.
> 
> I stopped reading after the 3rd page.
> 
> If you are in any way saying that what he did is acceptable or excusable in any way shape or form then yes you are a troll.



No, I'm currently deabting on the fact that cheating is okay and the cheater shouldn't be punished in any other extent rather than the social, in my opinion . You might think this is trolling, I'm not sure .


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yep agree with your entire post . But the thing I'm trying to say is: morals should be taken from the human rights(And things that try to establish a social law of work, let's say), not social conventions that are pure common sense that no one ever gave two thoughts about it .



like i said, your view is more in tune with practical legislation than deriving "right and wrong" in a social context

being a shitfaced liar that talks shit behind everyone's backs shouldn't ever be against the law, but many people would agree that it should be considered wrong, or at least a reflection of being a shitty person


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

afgpride said:


> like i said, your view is more in tune with practical legislation than deriving "right and wrong" in a social context
> 
> being a shitfaced liar that talks shit behind everyone's backs shouldn't ever be against the law, but many people would agree that it should be considered wrong, or at least a reflection of being a shitty person



Agreeing with you . Totally and 100% . End of debate, if you will .


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

i might as well say martymacfly1 is "one of the best shitposters in the world"


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

I thought he was just trolling. 

Was he actually being serious?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thorin said:


> he doesn't fight in the sport's premier organization
> 
> so hardly "one of the best fighters in the world"



Joe Rogan, a commentator on the UFC and a blackbelt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu has called War Machine a seriously good MMA fighter on multiple occasions. Robin Black also commented on War Machines skills and that guy is literally a scientist of combat. Nobody breaks downs the mechanics and techniques in fights like that guy.
[YOUTUBE]mJlPX2TjNgY#t=143[/YOUTUBE]


This guy has seen the best fighters in the entire world duke it out, and trained with the best in the world and considered War Machine worthy of praise.

You keyboard warriors really need to get over yourselves. Is he beating up Jon Jones or Alexander Gustafsson? Of course not, but those guys are physically apex alpha males. The equivalent of 'Top Tiers' in the human world. If you really think that War Machine is going to have anything resembling a difficult fight against 90% of men in the world you're underestimating the difference in strength between a killer martial artist and your average man. War Machine beat his stepfather nearly to death when he was like 17.



Lucaniel said:


> i might as well say martymacfly1 is "one of the best shitposters in the world"



You're posts are hard for me to read. Nobody but CTK is above you in the amount of male feminist drivel and self hate that you constantly spew.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

I find Marty's obsession with proving masculinity a bit hilarious to be honest. You'd think for the secure guy, it would go unsaid.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find Marty's obsession with proving masculinity a bit hilarious to be honest.



I stopped taking him seriously the moment he said he was one of the best fighters in the world. 

I know next to nothing about MMA, but I sincerely doubt that a guy who legally changes his name to War Machine and has said the things he said can be counted among the elite martial artists in the world.

Also according to his wiki page he has only ever fought in the UFC on one occasion and he lost.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What specifically sounded like trolling to you?



When you claimed that he is one of "the best fighters in the world" 

I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## Magician (Aug 16, 2014)

The guys a piece of shit as a person but there's no denying that he has legit skills when it comes to martial arts. Anyone who knows anything about MMA would recognize that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Joe Rogan, a commentator on the UFC and a blackbelt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu has called War Machine a seriously good MMA fighter on multiple occasions. Robin Black also commented on War Machines skills and that guy is literally a scientist of combat. Nobody breaks downs the mechanics and techniques in fights like that guy.
> [YOUTUBE]mJlPX2TjNgY#t=143[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...




A scientist of combat that's so hilarious and sad you believe this.
Next thing you're going tell me he doesn't need to juice to have his phyiscals


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> When you said he was one of the best fighters in the world.
> 
> I sincerely doubt that.



Fiona, please shut up.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I have no issue with the concept of masculinity, I'm comfortable in my own. In my own community, as that of others, I'm more than aware of the hyper-masculine bullshit that seems as if it's trying to compensate for something as well. Something that you tend lean more towards than not.



See, with posts like these you prove your ignorance and coonery. The problem with masculinity isn't guys like me on the internet posting topics and calling out bitchmade male feminists. The problem  is the compensatory masculinity adopted by generations of fatherless black men celebrating crime, criminality, imbalance of temperament, blind materialism and divorcing logical clarity, stoicism and intellectualism from the concept masculinity. You know...REAL issues that are having an effect on black men. Not the nonsense you seem to be concerned about. Be better.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Trying to distinguish yourself and your masculine identity of other males by implying a disconnect or shame of their own, and a willingness to compromise it simply to gain favor of the opposite sex. Unlike yourself of course! Because you are a manly man. Because you are manly, and if anyone forgets, you are a man.


I'm not sure what this is in response to, but it's certainly not me.



Danger Doom said:


> A scientist of combat that's so hilarious and sad you believe this.
> Next thing you're going tell me he doesn't need to juice to have his phyiscals



This is what I'm talking about. Why is nobody calling this dumb shit out? Why is he making points like this unchallenged?

What do you even mean by "juice to have his physicals"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> See, with posts like these you prove your ignorance and coonery. The problem with masculinity isn't guys like me on the internet posting topics and calling out bitchmade male feminists.



I agree, you're not the problem, just a product as a result of it. 



> The problem  is the compensatory masculinity adopted by generations of fatherless black men celebrating crime, criminality, imbalance of temperament, blind materialism and divorcing logical clarity, stoicism and intellectualism from the concept masculinity. You know...REAL issues that are having an effect on black men. Not the nonsense you seem to be concerned about. Be better.



That's the extreme end of it, yes. 

I recognize the seriousness of those issues, deal with such people gripped by them all the time on all sides of the matter. It's not alien to me, but that wouldn't stop me from noticing less severe examples of it. 



> I'm not sure what this is in response to, but it's certainly not me.



It's you, man.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I agree, you're not the problem, just a product as a result of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, this is what I mean. You love discussing nonsense that doesn't matter or have any impact on anyone.

The problems I outlined are causing brother to literally be _shot dead in the streets_, and I'm only citing extreme examples? In this country right now, brothers are being locked up in incredible numbers, nowhere else in the world is locking up people like we lock up black men, but somehow I'm a representation of the problem because I have the audacity to ask questions about what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend.

You've really got some balls to try to sit here and make that connection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

War Machine lost first round on Ultimate Fighter, because of Roid rage and ego got kicked out. Then went on to have a medicroe fighting career afterwards
He went into porn because he felt like his MMA career was going to be over.

Name one thing notable about his career?


----------



## Tapion (Aug 16, 2014)

why would you cheat on someone named war machine?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

> but somehow I'm a representation of the problem because I have the audacity to ask questions about what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend.





> but somehow I'm a representation of the problem





> degenerate slut


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 16, 2014)

It's just a weird topic to bring up these ideas about masculinity. A guy beat the crap out of his girl. Once removed, a professional fighter beat the crap out of somebody who didn't stand a chance against him. That's not allowed. Philosophically, whatever. But that's not allowed. When he fought against other males in other social scuffles that wasn't allowed either. He can be provoked or insulted or taken upon, but the guy is a top athlete and fighter and if he loses his temper and goes after somebody the cops get involved. If I lose my temper and go after somebody it's scuffs and bruises and the cops don't get involved. That's the deal. He probably knew this. He sort of acknowledged it on the joe rogan podcast he did. He has his own story about things and his own versions of who provoked who, but the thing is, he's a deadly fighter. Society needs him to show more restraint.

There's plenty to talk about with masculinity in the modern world, men becoming more docile, social etiquette becoming less about physical domination or physicality period and becoming more effeminate, disciplined, social. But this is an awkward story to lead into that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Joe Rogan, a commentator on the UFC and a blackbelt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu has called War Machine a seriously good MMA fighter on multiple occasions. Robin Black also commented on War Machines skills and that guy is literally a scientist of combat. Nobody breaks downs the mechanics and techniques in fights like that guy.
> [YOUTUBE]mJlPX2TjNgY#t=143[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...


War Machine isn't even good enough to be ranked by Sherdog.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> War Machine lost first round on Ultimate Fighter, because of Roid rage and ego got kicked out. Then went on to have a medicroe fighting career afterwards
> He went into porn because he felt like his MMA career was going to be over.
> 
> Name one thing notable about his career?



I think you're just trolling now.

Did you miss the part where I said I was comparing his fighting skills to the general population, not the small number of men who compete in MMA professionally?

Did you miss the part where I literally posted a video of two tried and true experts in analyzing the sport of MMA called him a high level fighter and praised his talent?

I guess so.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

Starraver said:


> why would you cheat on someone named war machine?



Why would you date someone named War Machine ?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Why can't I call a spade a spade? *Here she is offering to suck random dick for legos*: 

When asked about it Mack had this to say: "_People are calling this ?brilliant self marketing.? I?m calling it ?I?m just a whore that likes Legos._"


----------



## Arishem (Aug 16, 2014)

While it has nothing do with anything, War Machine was never a good fighter compared to his peers in the lightweight and welterweight divisions. Hell, you can't even call him a gatekeeper, as his best win was over a guy who was merely okay at his peak and lost 4 out of his last 5 fights before facing ALPHA SHIT. I don't think he's ever fought anyone in the top 15, and average fighters with decent subs had no problem putting him to sleep. His only claim to fame in the MMA world is being a fucking human trainwreck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> See, this is what I mean. You love discussing nonsense that doesn't matter or have any impact on anyone.
> 
> The problems I outlined are causing brother to literally be _shot dead in the streets_, and I'm only citing extreme examples? In this country right now, brothers are being locked up in incredible numbers, nowhere else in the world is locking up people like we lock up black men, but somehow I'm a representation of the problem because I have the audacity to ask questions about what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend.



Don't we all do that, more or less? 

The state of black America really has nothing to do with what we were discussing. So cool your jets, Malcolm X. The cheating if it is true, does make the act itself wrong, but it doesn't justify and seems pretty irrelevant in the face of the beating. The beating she clearly took doesn't at all seem like a matter of defense if she really did try to attack him. He is after all one of the "strongest fighters in the world", restraining a woman much smaller than he should be no effort at all. What's more is the guy only incriminated himself by going on the run after the fact. So asking what she did to piss him off seems like a meaningless question to ask considering all that, it would be more valid to ask why he has such trouble restraining himself.

The woman's taste in men, and cheating are problematic to be sure, as it pertains to herself, but they aren't criminal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I think you're just trolling now.
> 
> Did you miss the part where I said I was comparing his fighting skills to the general population, not the small number of men who compete in MMA professionally?
> 
> ...


I can post a video of "NFL experts" ananlyzing of how great Ochocinco is but that doesn't prove he isn't shit


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I can post a video of "experts" ananlyzing of how great Ochocinco is but that doesn't prove he isn't shit


Ochocinco isn't far above average when compared to the general population?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't we all do that, more or less?
> 
> The state of black America really has nothing to do with what we were discussing. So cool your jets, Malcolm X. The cheating if it is true, does make the act itself wrong, but it doesn't justify and seems pretty irrelevant in the face of the beating. The beating she clearly took doesn't at all seem like a matter of defense if she really did try to attack him. He is after all one of the "strongest fighters in the world", restraining a woman much smaller than he should be no effort at all. What's more is the guy only incriminated himself by going on the run after the fact. So asking what she did to piss him off seems like a meaningless question to ask considering all that, it would be more valid to ask why he has such trouble restraining himself.
> 
> The woman's taste in men, and cheating are problematic to be sure, as it pertains to herself, but they aren't criminal.



Just so we're clear on this. YOU brought up masculinity. I brought up the black community to explain my perspective on it. The conversation had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with that before you brought it up.

He was not trying to restrain her. He was trying to beat the fuck out of her. My point is that she still has agency in all this. She knew the type of guy he was, and she knew that he was violent, he had even been violent with her in the past. She gave him keys to her house, and probably knew that he was in love with her. She could have banged that guy *ANYWHERE*, but she chose to do it in a house where her crazy violent boyfriend has the keys.

If I go to the southside of Chicago in the middle of the night, blindfolded, juggling stacks of of hundred dollar bill, screaming to alert people of my location and I get robbed, wouldn't you have anything to say to me about how dumb I was to get in that situation? Or is that victim blaming?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2014)

Marty the MVP of shit posters this week cause of the thread

what a loser


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like we got a baller in the thread. Thanks for your contribution. You're such a bawwss.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

Man if cheating was such a serious matter I should gave a few of my exes a monkey wrench to the face.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Never once did I actually condemn Christy Mack for cheating. Simply the circumstances surrounding the cheating.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

marty, what exactly are you trying to get out of this

are you trying to get people to say that mack deserved just a tiny bit of her 18 broken bones, ruptured liver and missing teeth, because she knew he was violent and still dated him, or gave him his keys, or allegedly cheated on him, or was a "degenerate whore"? 

why are you trying to pretend there's some sort of equivalency here? why are you fatuously insisting on emphasising mack's grievous sins, in the context of what happened to her?

and how do you not see that doing all this makes you look like a humongously creepy, misogynistic fuckwit who is white-knighting the only guy dumber than him in all of america?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Just so we're clear on this. YOU brought up masculinity. I brought up the black community to explain my perspective on it. The conversation had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with that before you brought it up.



No, pretty sure you did implying other guy's disconnect with their masculinity here by implication in contrast to yourself and the man whose record you were defending.



> He was not trying to restrain her. He was trying to beat the fuck out of her. My point is that she still has agency in all this. She knew the type of guy he was, and she knew that he was violent, he had even been violent with her in the past. She gave him keys to her house, and probably knew that he was in love with her. She could have banged that guy ANYWHERE, but she chose to do it in a house where her crazy violent boyfriend has the keys.



It makes her unwise, stupid even, but his actions makes him _criminal_. That is my point. He ultimately holds responsibility for his poor restraint.



> If I go to the southside of Chicago in the middle of the night, blindfolded, juggling stacks of of hundred dollar bill, screaming to alert people of my location and I get robbed, wouldn't you have anything to say to me about how dumb I was to get in that situation? Or is that victim blaming?



Again, unwise but minor in comparison to the *criminal* acts committed by the other individuals.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> marty, what exactly are you trying to get out of this
> 
> are you trying to get people to say that mack deserved just a tiny bit of her 18 broken bones, ruptured liver and missing teeth, because she knew he was violent and still dated him, or gave him his keys, or allegedly cheated on him, or was a "degenerate whore"?
> 
> ...



We need to define what 'defending' is. How am I defending him when I called him a degenerate loser who deserves to be in jail. I insulted his intelligence on multiple occasions and said I was glad he was off the streets. Where am I defending him?

I'm just saying that Mack should have seen this coming, and pointed out that she lied about a part of her story.



Seto Kaiba said:


> No, pretty sure you did implying other guy's disconnect with their masculinity here by implication in contrast to yourself and the man whose record you were defending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Seto. YOU brought it up.

Him having poor restraint is FEDERALLY DOCUMENTED. He's assaulted PLENTY of people before this. He's been in jail multiple times. I'm simply pointing out that Mack should have seen this coming.

You're acting as if I'm trying to argue that War Machine isn't a criminal. You and Lucaniel are being disingenuous and outright dishonest.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Why can't I call a spade a spade? *Here she is offering to suck random dick for legos*:
> 
> When asked about it Mack had this to say: "_People are calling this ?brilliant self marketing.? I?m calling it ?I?m just a whore that likes Legos._"



Fuck you ! 

She has the right to suck anyone she wants to .


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why are you trying to pretend there's some sort of equivalency here?



I've only skimmed this thread, but he isn't, as far as I can tell.  I agree with the notion that there's some responsibility on her end.  She knew exactly what he was like and chose to keep going down that route.  She's still a victim of a crime, but I can't say I feel particularly sympathetic either.

There's a couple of ideas I disagree with, but his overall point seems to be the same as everyone else's.  That he's a piece of shit, and she's an idiot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> I've only skimmed this thread, but he isn't, as far as I can tell.  I agree with the notion that there's some responsibility on her end.  She knew exactly what he was like and chose to keep going down that route.  She's still a victim of a crime, but I can't say I feel particularly sympathetic either.
> 
> There's a couple of ideas I disagree with, but his overall point seems to be the same as everyone else's.  That he's a piece of shit, and she's an idiot.



let's have a look at his attitudes:



MartyMcFly1 said:


> White knights are out in full force in this thread.
> 
> Ya'll are giving this bitch too much leeway in this situation. She's already been proven to be lying about crucial details in this situation. Aside from the fact that she got beaten up, we don't know anything else.
> 
> ...



- "y'all are giving _this bitch_ too much leeway"
- says that we don't know anything else besides her being beaten up, then goes on to make ridiculous conjecture about how she set the guy up to be beaten, basically inventing a reason to blame her
- then he propounds war machine's version of events in which he was attacked with a knife because apparently the man is "too stupid" to do something as simple as lie

he may rein his bullshit in with "there's more to the story that we haven't heard yet, that's all i'll say", but he's clearly saying a lot more than that. he's saying she's being given too much "leeway", as if she's at fault for getting the shit beaten out of her, then suggests she set the guy she was with up for a beating (total conjecture). he obviously has an agenda, and despite him saying "she deserves as much sympathy as anyone who gets their ass kicked, no more no less", he's obviously trying to argue she deserves rather less

what he says she's "lying" about is her saying she broke up with him. this is his proof:



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Here they are happily together 3 weeks ago and apparently he's been all over her instagram recently. If she lied about one detail, shes lying about others.



as if this is supposed to be conclusive proof that they're in a relationship. note also that he jumps straight from this non-proof to "she's lying about the others". trying to undermine the entirety of the victim's account on the basis of one supposed inaccuracy.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> This isn't news. Neither of these people should be on anyone's mind too much. This is just the story of some degenerate porn slut and the violent criminal that she was in love with reminding her of the fact that he was a violent monster. Happens everyday, these two are just more famous. I'm just glad no kids were involved.



you can see a pretty clear agenda here with "degenerate porn slut", further clarified here



MartyMcFly1 said:


> See, this is what I mean. You love discussing nonsense that doesn't matter or have any impact on anyone.
> 
> The problems I outlined are causing brother to literally be _shot dead in the streets_, and I'm only citing extreme examples? In this country right now, brothers are being locked up in incredible numbers, nowhere else in the world is locking up people like we lock up black men, *but somehow I'm a representation of the problem because I have the audacity to ask questions about what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend.*



leaving aside the absurd non sequitur of "durr how am i the problem when other bad stuff is happening somewhere in the world?!" 

look at the bolded. suddenly, it's not about mack getting 18 broken bones and a ruptured liver, and about that being inexcusable in society, it's about "what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend"

if you can't see his agenda, you might be blind. i think they make computers for blind people. get one and read the thread again


----------



## Jagger (Aug 16, 2014)

Juda said:


> your right ,theres always two sides a story


Considering his low anger control and the fact he just beat himself to prevent "killing someone" on that 4chan thread, I very doubt he posesses a good reason to do that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

This guy beat himself up for his opponents. He should be 14-6


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

Marty you have lost every single shred of what little credibility you had. 

No one in this thread is going to be able to take you seriously if that is the kind of shit you are gonna spew.

At least try and not sound like a complete moron.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

So, you're all mad because I called her names? Because I War Machine every name in the book. When a Degenerate porn star lays with filth and sucks dicks for Legos, I get to call her SOMETHING.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Marty you have lost every single shred of what little credibility you had.
> 
> No one in this thread is going to be able to take you seriously if that is the kind of shit you are gonna spew.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagger (Aug 16, 2014)

You haven't proof anyone wrong, though.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> So, you're all mad because I called her names? Because I War Machine every name in the book. When a Degenerate porn star lays with filth and sucks dicks for Legos, I get to call her SOMETHING.


----------



## Santí (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> when I prove them.wrong



Toppest of "HA!"s


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> So, you're all mad because I called her names? Because I War Machine every name in the book. When a Degenerate porn star lays with filth and sucks dicks for Legos, I get to call her SOMETHING.



luc was pointing out the apparent agenda you've pretty convincingly been pedalling since you've entered the discussion 

the name calling merely outlines this


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> So, you're all mad because I called her names? Because I War Machine every name in the book. When a Degenerate porn star lays with filth and sucks dicks for Legos, I get to call her SOMETHING.



well, i'm slightly vexed for all the reasons i noted above, which can handily be summed up as: you trying to displace blame onto mack for her getting the shit kicked out of her. the whole "degenerate slut" thing is just something which handily reveals you have that agenda. you're not very good at hiding it

incidentally, are you a very puritan christian with a hilariously condemnatory attitude to sex, who hasn't watched porn a day in his life...or are you a massive, misogynistic hypocrite?


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> So, you're all mad because I called her names? Because I War Machine every name in the book. When a Degenerate porn star lays with filth and sucks dicks for Legos, I get to call her SOMETHING.



Yeah just re-read what you just posted and tell me that you don't sound like a moron.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

If I was 'blaming' Christy I wouldn't be advocating for War Machine to go to prison for a long time. However, if I poke the bear, I can't be surprised or expect mass sympathy if he attacks me.

Every insult I give to a porn star isn't some OUTRAGE to women EVERYWHERE. It's just what it is, an insult to Christy Mack, no more no less. Otherwise, tell me what agenda I'm advocating when I insult WarMachine?

Further, a porn star/ hooker who trades sex for money and Legos is not a representative of my feelings towards all women, its a critique of her specifically. The equivalent would be if I was a trick condemning hookers.

When i point out that she lied in her statement, thats all that is. I also mebtioned her instagram as proof that she lied, not just the TMZ link


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 16, 2014)

And this my friends is why I am all for the death penalty.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Yeah just re-read what you just posted and tell me that you don't sound like a moron.



So I'm MEAN because I called her names? Great. Who gives a shit. That in no way invalidates anything I said.

What EXACTLY is the point you're trying to make?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> If I was 'blaming' Christy I wouldn't be advocating for War Machine to go to prison for a long time. However, if I poke the bear, I can't be surprised or expect mass sympathy if he attacks me.
> 
> Every insult I give to a porn star isn't some OUTRAGE to women EVERYWHERE. It's just what it is, an insult to Christy Mack, no more no less. Otherwise, tell me what agenda I'm advocating when I insult WarMachine?
> 
> ...


so, the question


Lucaniel said:


> are you a very puritan christian with a hilariously condemnatory attitude to sex, who hasn't watched porn a day in his life...or are you a massive, misogynistic hypocrite?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

also, marty, mack's "lol make the best lego and i'll blow u official competition!!" tweets, which really do come off as a joke, aren't serving as a brutal condemnation of her character. you seem to think they are, since you keep fixating on them and bringing them up, but they're actually just making you look even more autistic


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> let's have a look at his attitudes:
> - "y'all are giving _this bitch_ too much leeway"



Why are you emphasizing "this bitch"?  



Danger Doom said:


> Only bullying bitchass Cunts abuse women.



These are the words used by someone who opposes Marty.  You're obviously trying to establish something significant just because he called a woman a bitch, and it really doesn't work in a forum where this language is casually used from both sides.



> - says that we don't know anything else besides her being beaten up, then goes on to make ridiculous conjecture about how she set the guy up to be beaten, basically inventing a reason to blame her
> 
> - then he propounds war machine's version of events in which he was attacked with a knife because apparently the man is "too stupid" to do something as simple as lie



Agreed.  You'll note I said I had my disagreements too, these are some of them.



> he may rein his bullshit in with "there's more to the story that we haven't heard yet, that's all i'll say", but he's clearly saying a lot more than that. he's saying she's being given too much "leeway", as if she's at fault for getting the shit beaten out of her,



She's at fault in the sense that she wasn't looking out for her own safety.  Does it mean that she deserves it?  No.  But like I said, I don't grant a lot of sympathy to people who knowingly put themselves in dangerous situations. 



> then suggests she set the guy she was with up for a beating (total conjecture). he obviously has an agenda, and despite him saying "she deserves as much sympathy as anyone who gets their ass kicked, no more no less", he's obviously trying to argue she deserves rather less



I'd say she deserves less too.  "anyone who gets their ass kicked" fits the boyfriend who got his ass kicked.  Her situation is different when she has personal knowledge and experience with his violence.



> what he says she's "lying" about is her saying she broke up with him. this is his proof: as if this is supposed to be conclusive proof that they're in a relationship.



I don't see what's wrong with that link.

Especially since: "Christy's family and friends tell us although the pair "officially" broke up in May ... they still consistently hooked up from time to time."

Continuing to hook up with the guy you know is crazy and violent still works towards Marty's point.  She knew what she was getting into.

You can claim that it's false, but then it'd be rather ridiculous to take another anecdote at face value while dismissing this one.



> note also that he jumps straight from this non-proof to "she's lying about the others". trying to undermine the entirety of the victim's account on the basis of one supposed inaccuracy.



Agreed.



> you can see a pretty clear agenda here with "degenerate porn slut", further clarified here



And he calls War Machine:



MartyMcFly1 said:


> I called him a degenerate loser



He seems to have a low opinion of *both* of them.  So do I.



> leaving aside the absurd non sequitur of "durr how am i the problem when other bad stuff is happening somewhere in the world?!"
> 
> look at the bolded. suddenly, it's not about mack getting 18 broken bones and a ruptured liver, *and about that being inexcusable in society*, it's about "what some degenerate slut did to piss off her boyfriend"



You specifically picked out one sentence.  Marty's made it clear that he doesn't think it's excusable.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> I insulted his intelligence on multiple occasions and said I was glad he was off the streets.





MartyMcFly1 said:


> It isn't enough that I call him a retarded violent criminal who deserves to be in jail for a long time.





> You're acting as if I'm trying to argue that War Machine isn't a criminal.





> We need to define what 'defending' is. How am I defending him when I called him a degenerate loser who deserves to be in jail.





MartyMcFly1 said:


> She is dating a violent, crazy, unbalanced man who goes by the nickname "War Machine" with an incredibly long rap sheet for violently assaulting people. I heard this guy talking on Joe Rogans podcast a few months ago and I was not 10 minutes into the episode when I became immediately aware of how unbalanced, crazy and violent the guy was.



Is Marty supposed to clarify in *every *post that he doesn't condone what War Machine did?



> if you can't see his agenda, you might be blind. i think they make computers for blind people. get one and read the thread again



Feel free to drop the condescension.  I'd rather be the one to give the benefit of the doubt than the one who will continuously tell other people what their intentions are.

Look at Marty saying that War Machine is a vastly superior fighter compared to the *general population*, something he clarifies over and over again, yet everyone jumps down his throat claiming he's wrong because _____ is a better fighter.   It seems like everyone is just responding to what they want to see, and ignoring anything that doesn't fit it.

I don't think Marty's unbiased, and I don't think he phrases himself as well as he should, but his overall point concerning her role in this situation is valid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

First of all when dating a pornstar, stripper or lady of the night you need an absolutely open mind, patience and be non possessive (since women are not your property)
You'll be amaze how many pornstars are becoming doctors, engineers, etc.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> also, marty, mack's "lol make the best lego and i'll blow u official competition!!" tweets, which really do come off as a joke, aren't serving as a brutal condemnation of her character. you seem to think they are, since you keep fixating on them and bringing them up, b with or wufe up someone like that.ut they're actually just making you look even more autistic



So then we just have a different opinion, but in my opinion a woman offrring sex on the internet for something as ttiviak as a Lego design isn't worthy of rrsoect. I'd bang her, but I'd never associate with or wife up someone like that.

Also the overwhelming majority of porn stars ARE hookers who advertise their services through porn. Look into it if you don't believe me. I brought that up to prove that he shouldnt  been surprised that his GF was banging random dudes.

The biggest complaint against me is that I'm not outraged enough. Sorry, they're both idiots, end of story. Like I said, he's hit her before and she took him back, it wouldnt surprise me at all if shep did it again. Some people in relationshios like those become addicted to the fight.e


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> First of all when dating a pornstar, stripper or lady of the night you need an absolutely open mind, patience and be non possessive (since women are not your property)
> You'll be amaze how many pornstars are becoming doctors, engineers, etc.


 Is she not promoting his possessive attitude when she gets a large tattoo that says PROPERTY OF WAR MACHINE
S


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Why are you emphasizing "this bitch"?
> 
> These are the words used by someone who opposes Marty.



in completely different contexts, at completely different targets



> I'd say she deserves less too.  "anyone who gets their ass kicked" fits the boyfriend who got his ass kicked.  Her situation is different when she has personal knowledge and experience with his violence.


her situation is that she was in her own house when he came in without her consent and assaulted her and the man she was with. home invasion is not a situation in which people can rationally apportion blame to the victim. 



> I don't see what's wrong with that link.
> 
> Especially since: "Christy's family and friends tell us although the pair "officially" broke up in May ... they still consistently hooked up from time to time."
> 
> Continuing to hook up with the guy you know is crazy and violent still works towards Marty's point.  She knew what she was getting into.



sex is not a relationship



> And he calls War Machine:
> 
> He seems to have a low opinion of *both* of them.  So do I.
> 
> ...



he's paid lip service to what is the primary point, which is that the assault was inexcusable, while mostly pursuing the agenda of trying to apportion blame to the victim, undermining the victim's account, taking many disparate sources like the tattoo on her back; a tweet about sucking dick for legoes; them being seeing together at a basketball game, etc. and using them as character smears. 

he's very clearly pursuing an agenda which aims to blame the victim and i don't find the perfunctory condemnation of the actual criminal convincing given the time and effort he dedicates to condemning the victim



> Feel free to drop the condescension.



feel free to get a pair of eyes  



> I'd rather be the one to give the benefit of the doubt than the one who will continuously tell other people what their intentions are.


i'd rather be the one who can read



> Look at Marty saying that War Machine is a vastly superior fighter compared to the *general population*



marty said he's one of the best fighters in the world. direct quote. clarifying this by saying that he's better than people who don't fight much, given that the import of "one of the best fighters in the world" is, best _among_ fighters, is specious at best. 



> something he clarifies over and over again, yet everyone jumps down his throat claiming he's wrong because _____ is a better fighter.   It seems like everyone is just responding to what they want to see, and ignoring anything that doesn't fit it.



it seems like they're pointing out he doesn't know a damn thing. joe rogan, the fight scientist! pfft



> his overall point concerning her role in this situation is valid.



he barely has an overall "point". what he has is the vague stance that she should be blamed more, combined with a host of smears of varying relevance. his _stance_ is not valid, it is worrying. and i frown on anyone sympathising with it



> She's at fault in the sense that she wasn't looking out for her own safety.  Does it mean that she deserves it?  No.  But like I said, I don't grant a lot of sympathy to people who knowingly put themselves in dangerous situations.



my opinion of your humanity and social attitudes, then, is similar to my opinion of marty's.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> So then we just have a different opinion, but in my opinion a woman offrring sex on the internet for something as ttiviak as a Lego design isn't worthy of rrsoect. I'd bang her, but I'd never associate with or wife up someone like that.
> 
> Also the overwhelming majority of porn stars ARE hookers who advertise their services through porn. Look into it if you don't believe me. I brought that up to prove that he shouldnt  been surprised that his GF was banging random dudes.
> 
> The biggest complaint against me is that I'm not outraged enough. Sorry, they're both idiots, end of story. Like I said, he's hit her before and she took him back, it wouldnt surprise me at all if shep did it again. Some people in relationshios like those become addicted to the fight.e



so, the question



Lucaniel said:


> are you a very puritan christian with a hilariously condemnatory attitude to sex, who hasn't watched porn a day in his life...or are you a massive, misogynistic hypocrite?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2014)

Quite the thread. Expected more chuckles. Luc's autism post was the only one unfortunately.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Is she not promoting his possessive attitude when she gets a large tattoo that says PROPERTY OF WAR MACHINE
> S



That's was a general statement rather related to Mack personally


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> so, the question



That's dishonest. Christian Puritans believe that porn stars and hookers should go to jail. I've never advocated that. that being said, I also don't have any respect for them and have no obligation to consider them a part of polite society.I'm not just judging Christy Mack for her profession, but also because of who her boyfriend was and their relationship history. In this thread I have never once sympathized with War Machine or said he shouldn't go to prison. I've insulted him at every mention.

If you guys REALLY were trying to defend women, youd jump down the throats of the guys who said they understood his actions ajd condemned her for cheating (which I never did). You guys are simply mad that I'm not constantly reaffirming my outrage and taking the moral high ground like YOU are all doing.re 
You're all just taking the moral high ground and jumping down my throat over insults to prove to yourselves that you're good people. You're the Puritans. And this is the modern cult of sensibility.


----------



## Takahashi (Aug 16, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> my opinion of your humanity and social attitudes, then, is similar to my opinion of marty's.



You've gotta be joking.  I had to do a double-take when I saw what section of my post prompted this reaction.

If being a victim automatically absolves you of any and all responsibility for your own personal safety, then we really have no need to continue.  I'm glad to see you have a lowered opinion of me, because my opinion of you just fell off a cliff.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 16, 2014)

This victim blaming rhetoric is insane, and its actually making women more unsafe. If I need to be silenced any time I express an opinion that isn't pro pro-victim and condemning the abuser, if I can't ask questions about what led to this event so women who hear about the event can't learn from the mistakes Christy Mack made, if you can't shame women who go after violent busers and declare themselves property of these people, then women will repeat her mistakes and we will be back at square one
It's sad that none of you realize that. I would never censor what I'm saying around women in my life and they thank me for my honesty, because there aren't manginas around twisting my intentions and letting people repeat the same mistakes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2014)

Fiona said:


> He showed up at 2am.
> 
> Who the hell shows up out of the blue at 2am to propose to a girl.
> 
> ...





If he showed up at 2 AM you'd be frothing at the loins to take that ring.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 17, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> That's dishonest. Christian Puritans believe that porn stars and hookers should go to jail. I've never advocated that. that being said, I also don't have any respect for them and have no obligation to consider them a part of polite society.I'm not just judging Christy Mack for her profession, but also because of who her boyfriend was and their relationship history. In this thread I have never once sympathized with War Machine or said he shouldn't go to prison. I've insulted him at every mention.
> 
> If you guys REALLY were trying to defend women, youd jump down the throats of the guys who said they understood his actions ajd condemned her for cheating (which I never did). You guys are simply mad that I'm not constantly reaffirming my outrage and taking the moral high ground like YOU are all doing.re
> You're all just taking the moral high ground and jumping down my throat over insults to prove to yourselves that you're good people. You're the Puritans. And this is the modern cult of sensibility.



have you watched porn, marty?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> have you watched porn, marty?



are you avoiding the question because saying yes makes all your "this degenerate slut should not be allowed in polite society ugh disgusting" rants colossally hypocritical


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 17, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> White knights are out in full force in this thread.
> 
> Ya'll are giving this bitch too much leeway in this situation. She's already been proven to be lying about crucial details in this situation. Aside from the fact that she got beaten up, we don't know anything else.
> 
> ...



Did you just say she wanted to get beaten up by him because she was in her home and some posessive pro fighter came in and beat her up?HER OWN HOME. That she set up some guy for a beating and knowing full well she could possibly be beaten to death shortly after?

You sort of believe the guy whose abusive and attacks people complete with prior record?



> The former UFC competitor* had seven arrest warrants out, five of them for alleged felonies*, according to TMZ.



The assault in question


> The alleged assault resulted in *18 broken bones around her eyes, a broken nose, missing teeth, a fractured rib and ruptured liver*, Mack wrote in a statement on social media



This is quite beyond self defense, he brutalised her.

Your post has more with trying to excuse Warmachine than saying she was an idiot, you backpeddling on this is hilarious. If he tweets about raping her and beating her before, it can't be self defense and yes he can lie, being stupid does not mean you can't lie, this is a horrible argument.

"there's still stuff we don't know"

Sure but 98% of your post was trying to excuse this abusive dude even starting off by calling people white knights. Why else were you saying "he can't lie about her attacking him" or "maybe she invited someone else over to cause this on purpose?".

I'm sure she defended herself when this maniac came to her own house and was foaming in the mouth after seeing that, won't excuse what he did or his past history.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 17, 2014)

reminds me of the time Quinton "Rampage' Jackson went on a rampage with his giant pickup with his face plastered on the side of the truck


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2014)

Lina Inverse said:


> reminds me of the time Quinton "Rampage' Jackson went on a rampage with his giant pickup with his face plastered on the side of the truck



I think that was when Rampage was fasting in the desert with nothing but sport energy drinks.  He got dehydrated to a point where he was delirious and hallucinating.  Then, he went for a drive.


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2014)

Tfw when you come into a thread with low expectations that happen to be spot on


brb, giving myself some applause


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 17, 2014)

tfw I had only discovered Christy Mack like a week before this incident happened


----------



## Fiona (Aug 17, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Hey MartyMcFly1, will you blame this woman too?



With his track record in this thread so far I would not even be surprised if he did


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2014)

ITT: People defending psychopaths who want to die by taking others down with them at a time of their choosing.

Stay classy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2014)

.



> According to the Simi Valley Police Department’s initial statement, War Machine was arrested “without incident” on Friday, for the alleged beating of his ex-girlfriend Christy Mack. But witnesses at the hotel claim that the apprehension involved a taser, a gun, and some hair-pulling. Here are a couple of choice quotes from a KTLA.com report published yesterday:
> 
> A hotel guest who witnessed the arrest told KTLA that officers used a Taser on Koppenhaver.
> 
> ...





.

^  Here's how they caught him.

Someone saw him yelling at a woman, grabbing her by the hair & called the cops.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 17, 2014)

> Hotel guest Mary Casamento said she called police to the hotel after seeing a “big dude” yelling at and pushing a petite woman who was trying to calm him down. He grabbed her by the hair, Casamento said.



Shit. Sounds like a scary guy.

I mean, _has_ sounded like a scary guy since I first heard of him.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Aug 17, 2014)

> CagePotato will pay cash money for any footage of War Machine being tasered during his apprehension. We?ll keep you posted as more details emerge?


I'd pay to see that too.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Aug 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> She probably brought that ass whooping upon herself. Lets hear his side before we judge.



HB you really need to learn when to be quiet bro.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> *Holy crap*[/IMG]



Never mind your blunt bigotedness on domestic violence....

I'm pretty sure she didn't like the beating part of him... But what do I know my dad only beat my mom he was clearly a perfectly fine individual right?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 17, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> HB you really need to learn when to be quiet bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When JSJ adress you on human rights it's a signal you've gone too far from being right .


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 5, 2014)

*Koppenhaver faced with 32 felony charges, life in prison without parole*



> Jonathan Koppenhaver, the ex-Bellator fighter also known as War Machine, entered a ?not guilty' plea on 32 felony counts in his first appearance in a Las Vegas courtroom on Wednesday, stemming from the alleged brutal assault of his former girlfriend Christy Mack.
> 
> Koppenhaver, who initially faced nine felony counts for the alleged altercation that left Mack and a second victim, Corey Thomas, hospitalized in the early morning hours of August 8th, now faces a total of 32 felony charges stretching back to May 2013 according to a report from the Las Vegas Review-Journal, including but not limited to: "attempted murder, sexual assault, battery, coercion, preventing or dissuading a witness or victim from reporting a crime, and first-degree kidnapping resulting in substantial bodily harm."
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah he is going to prison for a very long time. 

Thank god the justice system still works occasionally.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 6, 2014)

He was a decent porn star, though.


----------



## Zyrax (Sep 6, 2014)

Funny how his sentense is longer than the one of a child molester
Shiggity diggity


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 6, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> Funny how his sentense is longer than the one of a child molester
> Shiggity diggity



I feel a shitstorm going on after this post ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 6, 2014)

32 felonys that crap adds up jesus.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 9, 2014)

He plead not guilty?!?!?


----------



## baconbits (Sep 9, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> He plead not guilty?!?!?



At this point he wasn't going to say "I did it and I'm as guilty as sin!"


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Sep 9, 2014)

baconbits said:


> At this point he wasn't going to say "I did it and I'm as guilty as sin!"



The evidence is overwhelming though...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

He is already setting up appeal case I assume


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 17, 2014)

Update.



> *War Machine Attempts Suicide by Hanging in Jail*
> 
> War Machine tried to kill himself in his Las Vegas jail cell this week ... but his attempt was foiled by a corrections officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2014)

keep fighting war machine
true american hero


----------



## Fiona (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow that is a shame.....that he survived.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hopefully while he is in jail he receives some of the same kind of treatment he showed her.



You can bet your his ass he will!

I'm sure those guys in jail are big fans of Christy Mack so they'll show him how much they appreciate her work 
Hopefully by fitting as many phallic objects inside of him as possible 


And he's a big, fat, fucking coward trying to kill himself


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 17, 2014)

Good what a little baby he is facing a life sentence anyway.


----------



## Subarashii (Oct 17, 2014)

> This message has been deleted by Zyrax. Reason: On another thought this place is filled with morons who will neg me for this



I wanna know what Zyrax saiddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

eh. dude's a pos, but I'm not gonna wish death on him


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 17, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> I wanna know what Zyrax saiddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



>deleting things you say to express your views because you're afraid of losing your internet points 

on one level, i should be happy that zyrax is policing his own shitposts, but dear god, that is pathetic


----------



## Random Stranger (Oct 17, 2014)

Subarashii said:


> You can bet your his ass he will!
> 
> I'm sure those guys in jail are big fans of Christy Mack so they'll show him how much they appreciate her work
> Hopefully by fitting as many phallic objects inside of him as possible
> ...


War Machine is many things but I don?t see how you can credibly call him a coward, at least in the conventional meaning of the word.

His previous profession was one that takes quite the amount of courage to perform.  I?d also argue that the act of suicide in and of itself isn?t a cowardly act but one that requires a substantial amount of courage to commit.

I am also pretty sure that the reason for him committing suicide is not due to fear of other inmates putting phallic objects in his behind as you eloquently put. He is a professional mma fighter that walks around at 190/200 pounds, there aren?t many inmates that pose a threat to him unarmed. Nor do I think that many of them care or would play captain save a ho for a relative unknown pornstar (at least before the beating). She aint no Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 19, 2014)

dummy plug said:


> i kinda understand how sad he felt assuming that that tweet in the linl is true but you dont beat women, never



Neither should you hit men.



Masterpiece said:


> Women beating is rape level bad.



So is beating men.

My point quoting these posts:

Beating ANYONE is bad, MAN OR WOMAN. Okay?



Mr. Black Leg said:


> Why ? This does not make any sense . You're not the controler of the person's sexual desire and sexual life . They can do whatever they want, this does not concern the person .
> 
> " She's/he's a cheater " is not an indicator to say " She/he is a bad person " .
> 
> And " she/he is a cheater " is certainly not an excuse to punish in *any ways* the cheater .



Are you honestly saying there is NOTHING WRONG WITH CHEATING? Are you serious?

Now don't get me wrong and I have to clarify this because wanting to make a point earlier that beating ANYONE male or female is equally as bad is wrong and now debating with you, it may come like I am defending WM, this is not the case.

So I want to make it clear that what he did, was absolutely reprehensible (assuming the story is as was told).

That being said, you can't really say there is nothing wrong with cheating in a commited relationship.

If you are single, by all means fuck who you want. But cheating on someone? Are you honestly saying there is nothing wrong with that?


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 19, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Neither should you hit men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 19, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Neither should you hit men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I had this argument with someone in this thread or was it in another ? Anyway, it's a social contract, the only way you can possibly do any harm to the person who cheated is on a social level too(By ending the contract, by saying to other people who might frown upon the idea of cheating, etc, never a law, never something more agressive than that) . I'm not saying married, I'm saying dating, cause married is actually more than a only social contract between two people, it is within the law, and this is a great grey area that would take lots of time to explain . But only dating someone ? Yeah, why not ? You do not belong to that person, you can end the contract the time you want to, it's not a big deal, and should not be a indicator of being good or bad . Also, the girl was obviously not in a relationship with War Machine anymore, maybe they didn't break up, but they were on a " break ", but still, from what I remember(Not going to read the articles again) she was mad at him and suspended the relationship for an indefinite amount of time, when he comes to her house trying to concil things and finds her and another guy he gets mad, kicks the guy outta the house, and beats her up, is that right ? So yeah, it pretty much looks to me that this isn't cheating, and even if it was, not an indication of her being a bad person or not, let alone being okay to beat her up .


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Oct 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >deleting things you say to express your views because you're afraid of retards on NF not understanding you.
> 
> on one level, i should be happy that zyrax is policing his own shitposts, but dear god, that is pathetic



Fixed that for you.

Yeah policing what he has to say to avoid being mistaken for something else then ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) can blast him for no fucking reason and go on for 10 pages trying to say "you didn't mean to say this you meant to say that!" Totally should be thankful that you don't have to do that right Luca?


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think I had this argument with someone in this thread or was it in another ? Anyway, it's a social contract, the only way you can possibly do any harm to the person who cheated is on a social level too(By ending the contract, by saying to other people who might frown upon the idea of cheating, etc, never a law, never something more agressive than that) . I'm not saying married, I'm saying dating, cause married is actually more than a only social contract between two people, it is within the law,



Why being "within the law" suddenly make it worse? You sound like those people who reason "is illegal therefore is wrong" "is legal, therefore is right"



Mr. Black Leg said:


> But only dating someone ? Yeah, why not ?



Why not? WHY NOT? Fucking shit , are you really serious? Are you saying that cheating is right and that "why not?" should it be done?

How about not causing unecessary suffering? How about that? Is that a good enough "why"?



Mr. Black Leg said:


> You do not belong to that person, you can end the contract the time you want to, it's not a big deal, and should not be a indicator of being good or bad .



Yes it is, and it may not be an indicator of being "good or bad" as I think people make mistakes. But it is certaintly an indicator of you being an asshole.

You seem to act on the premise that someone being cheated on would be "Oh, you broke the stipulation we agreed, thus the relationship ends, no biggie"

Perhaps that would be the case if the relationship was so damaged that both parties expected cheating already, if the cheated on party does not really care about being cheated on or if the cheated on party has the mental fortitude of a buddhist monk or someone like you who would not give a darn for being cheated on.  However the average person will be affected enmormously by it.

But you are not taking into account the suffering, grief and emotional injuries (that can be life lasting) for doing that.

You seem to be looking at it merely from a consequences or punishment point of view, that because the most that can happen to you for cheating is ending a relationship you did not cared about, it is perfectly fine. Essentialy you are saying that you have to be threatened or there have to be consequences for something to matter.

You are not taking in count suffering and injuries you will cause, regardless if you will or not get punished or suffer consequences.

You are right you can end the contract when you want not HOW you want.

And yes IT IS a big deal, some people's lifes and entire families have been shaped by cheating.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> and even if it was, not an indication of her being a bad person or not



Yes it is. It is an indication of being an asshole.

Relationship wise it is true that it "just" means the relationship ends. That is not the point of cheating, if people were androids that could simply end a relationship with "meh no biggie" then you would be correct.

The point of cheating is that YOU ARE WILLINGLY AND CONSCIOUSLY CAUSING HARM, SUFFERING AND GRIEF TO SOMEONE ELSE.

That is the point and that makes you an asshole.

You say "You do not belong to the person" however, when you agreed to enter into a relationship you agreed to not cheat on each other, and no it is not "something I can terminate how I want when I want."

That is correct, you are completely able to end the relationship when you want, but don't cheat, if you want so much to do it with someone else then END THE RELATIONSHIP and THEN you do it.


----------



## Roman (Oct 20, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think I had this argument with someone in this thread or was it in another ? Anyway, it's a social contract, the only way you can possibly do any harm to the person who cheated is on a social level too(By ending the contract, by saying to other people who might frown upon the idea of cheating, etc, never a law, never something more agressive than that) . I'm not saying married, I'm saying dating, cause married is actually more than a only social contract between two people, it is within the law, and this is a great grey area that would take lots of time to explain . But only dating someone ? Yeah, why not ? You do not belong to that person, you can end the contract the time you want to, it's not a big deal, and should not be a indicator of being good or bad . Also, the girl was obviously not in a relationship with War Machine anymore, maybe they didn't break up, but they were on a " break ", but still, from what I remember(Not going to read the articles again) she was mad at him and suspended the relationship for an indefinite amount of time, when he comes to her house trying to concil things and finds her and another guy he gets mad, kicks the guy outta the house, and beats her up, is that right ? So yeah, it pretty much looks to me that this isn't cheating, and even if it was, not an indication of her being a bad person or not, let alone being okay to beat her up .



Marriage is only as important as the people involved make it. Marriage is legally binding insofar that your assets now become yours and your spouse's assets. For all intents and purposes, it's a very superficial union. Maybe not for everyone, but couples don't have to get married under the law to feel they belong to each other and subsequently feel that it's wrong to cheat on one another (unless they're polygamous, but that's another story). To put it simply, marriage is a union of assets, and that's how the marriage establishment began. You don't have to get married to agree that cheating is wrong in a relationship.


----------

